# Non eu visiting france



## jb24lagrosa (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys i need help my friend wants to visit paris by october 2014, qnd her soggiorno is expiring march 2015, does schegen area requires a minimum validity of soggiorno to travel, or no? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, on a residence visa, the holder is entitled to visit a total of 90 days out of any 180 day period in another Schengen country. It shouldn't be an issue.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jb24lagrosa (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks so much


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If she will be applying to renew her PdS (and qualifies to do so) she needs to do that in Italy. I assume she'll be back in Italy no later than January in that event, and that should allow sufficient time.

Also, the reason her PdS was issued must still be valid during her travel. For example, if she has a student PdS, if she's no longer enrolled in the university and making satisfactory progress toward her degree then her PdS becomes void. In other words, the real world conditions applicable to her PdS must still be current.


----------

